# Die deutsche Sprachausgabe von Half-Life 2...



## Administrator (25. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (25. November 2004)

_Gordon_: Sagt kein Wort.
_Alyx_: Klingt ein wenig nicht-deutsch und betont komisch.
_Alyx' Vater_: Wird sehr ordentlich vertont mit seiner grunzigen Stimme.
_Dr Breen_: Hat die wohl beste Synchronisation abbekommen, exzellent!
_Der Doktor mit der Glatze_: Spricht auch sehr gut.
_Die andere Frau Doktor_: Hat eine Stimme bekommen, die zu ihr passt.
_Barney_: Betont öfters mal ein wenig komisch.
_Combine-Soldiers_: Einfach cool.
_Teamkameraden_: Reden auch ganz ordentlich.

Alles in allem ist die Synchronisation doch sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## frankyfu (25. November 2004)

Marscel am 25.11.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> _Gordon_: Sagt kein Wort.
> _Alyx_: Klingt ein wenig nicht-deutsch und betont komisch.
> _Alyx' Vater_: Wird sehr ordentlich vertont mit seiner grunzigen Stimme.
> _Dr Breen_: Hat die wohl beste Synchronisation abbekommen, exzellent!
> ...




barney hat ne stimme wie der letzte depp und alyx sagt immer godon und vergisst des "R" was ziemlich aufregt, da klingt se in der englischen sprachausgabe besser  ! nur die combines hören sich gut an und dr breen.


----------



## TekkenTec (25. November 2004)

Ich fand den G-Man auch ziemlich komisch. Wobei ich mich nicht genau zwischen lustig-komisch und seltsam-komisch entscheiden kann


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (25. November 2004)

TekkenTec am 25.11.2004 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den G-Man auch ziemlich komisch. Wobei ich mich nicht genau zwischen lustig-komisch und seltsam-komisch entscheiden kann


Ich hbae Half Life 1 nicht gezoggt... Wer ist denn dieser G-Man?


----------



## Maexle (25. November 2004)

TekkenTec am 25.11.2004 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den G-Man auch ziemlich komisch. Wobei ich mich nicht genau zwischen lustig-komisch und seltsam-komisch entscheiden kann


Der G-Man hat mich enttäuscht, der klingt so abgehackt zwischen jedem einzelnen Wort (hört sich an wie ne moderne Computerstimme), ansonnsten finde ich die Syncronisation ganz ordentlich.
Wenn ich durch bin werd ich mir das ganze nochmal im Original (Englisch) zocken, mal sehen (hören) wie die Stimmen da so rüberkommen.


----------



## LaFlow (25. November 2004)

Maexle am 25.11.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> TekkenTec am 25.11.2004 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann man die sprachausgabe einstellen?


----------



## MegaBauer (25. November 2004)

Man kann im Steam-Options-Menü die Sprache einstellen, ich habs auf Englsich gespielt, dei sprachausgabe ist perfekt. Hab aber auch ml das Deutsche angehört. Die Alyx-Syncronstime ist eindeutig ne Amerikanerin... Sonst kenn ich aber keine Stimmen.


----------



## Liar (26. November 2004)

... hat meiner Meinung nach große qualitative Schwankungen.

_Alyx_: Hat einen kleinen Sprachfehler, der sich andererseits sich andererseits ganz sexy anhört...
_Alyx' Vater_: Passt perfekt
_Dr Breen_: Ebenfalls
_Kleiner_: Dito.
_Die Frau_: Wirkt gekünstelt, passt aber
_Barney_: Klingt total schwul, betont falsch und passt einfach nicht (->grottenschlecht)
_Combine-Soldiers_: Passt sehr gut.
_Teamkameraden_: Haben kleinere Schwankungen

Alles in allem ist die Synchronisation zwar gelungen, hat aber dennoch große qualitative Schwankungen, was vor Allem an der Stimme von Barney liegt.


----------



## Schisshase (26. November 2004)

LaFlow am 25.11.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die sprachausgabe einstellen?


Steam auf englisch umstellen, dann hat man automatisch die engl. sprachausgabe.
Nachdem ich die ersten 15 Minuten auf deutsch gesehen hatte, hab ich auf englisch umgeschaltet und bin dabei geblieben. Der G-Man allein klingt schon wie ne billige Pornosynchro   
Der Rest wäre noch im Rahmen des erträglichen, kann sich aber mit den Originalsprechern nicht messen.

Fazit: Wer englisch kann sollte umschalten.


----------



## Phade (27. November 2004)

also ich fand die Stimme vom G-Man mit Abstand am besten!!
Klingt irgendwie mysteriös und so, als wisse nur er, warum er gewisse Worte so "überbetont". Die Stimme ist einfach außergewöhnlich und anderes als die anderen - was ja auch perfekt zum Charakter passt !   

Schlecht finde ich nur, dass (weniger) die Mimik, aber vor allem die Gestik zeitlich nie ganz optimal passt und ganz offensichtlich aus der englischen Version 1:1 übernommen wurde.


----------



## Exkalibur (29. November 2004)

Phade am 27.11.2004 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fand die Stimme vom G-Man mit Abstand am besten!!
> Klingt irgendwie mysteriös und so, als wisse nur er, warum er gewisse Worte so "überbetont". Die Stimme ist einfach außergewöhnlich und anderes als die anderen - was ja auch perfekt zum Charakter passt !
> 
> Schlecht finde ich nur, dass (weniger) die Mimik, aber vor allem die Gestik zeitlich nie ganz optimal passt und ganz offensichtlich aus der englischen Version 1:1 übernommen wurde.



ja das finde ich die stimme hat was, so was  mysteriöses.

auf jeden fall werde ich mir den dritten teil kaufen wenn er in 3 jahren erscheind. 

ps: was ist der G-man eigentlich (ein gott oder ein engel oder dimensions reisender ich hab k/a )


----------



## Phade (30. November 2004)

@ Exkalibur:
das weiß niemand so genau.
Es gehen Gerüchte um, der G-Man sei der Gordon Freeman aus der Zukunft (G= Gordon, Man für FreeMAN).
Für mich die interessanteste Theorie


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

Phade am 30.11.2004 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Exkalibur:
> das weiß niemand so genau.
> Es gehen Gerüchte um, der G-Man sei der Gordon Freeman aus der Zukunft (G= Gordon, Man für FreeMAN).
> Für mich die interessanteste Theorie


G-Man ist eine belibter englischer Ausdruck und leitet sich von "Governmentman" ab. Damit werden generell gerne etwas undurchsichtige Anzugträger bezeichnet, deren Motive nicht ganz klar sind und die vermeintlich irgendwie im Auftrag der Regierung handeln.........


----------



## Worrel (30. November 2004)

Wo in Deutschland sagt man eigentlich "Keine Zeit für *Drienepief.*" (_Barney, als Gordon sich Zeit damit lässt, seinen Anzug zu finden_) statt "Trödel nicht rum." ?


----------



## meric (30. November 2004)

Phade am 27.11.2004 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fand die Stimme vom G-Man mit Abstand am besten!!
> Klingt irgendwie mysteriös und so, als wisse nur er, warum er gewisse Worte so "überbetont". Die Stimme ist einfach außergewöhnlich und anderes als die anderen - was ja auch perfekt zum Charakter passt !
> 
> Schlecht finde ich nur, dass (weniger) die Mimik, aber vor allem die Gestik zeitlich nie ganz optimal passt und ganz offensichtlich aus der englischen Version 1:1 übernommen wurde.



Ist das nicht so ein tolles Feature dieser Gesichtsanimationen, also ich meine, die Lippenbewegung passt sich automatisch an die Phonetik der Laute an. Meine zumindest, sowas gelesen zu haben. Da sollte es doch eigentlich nicht asynchron wirken.

Ich finde die englischen Stimmen (bis auf die Combine-Soldaten ), um einiges besser.  Am schlechtesten sind auf deutsch auf jeden Fall Barney (erinnert ein bisschen an RTL/SAT1 Gerichtsshow-Laien-Darsteller) und der G-Man (kommt mir vor wie ein billiger Sprachsynthesizer oder sowas . Dr. Breen ist auf deutsch noch am ordentlichsten, aber auf englisch wirkt sein Gerede über die Monitore noch ein bisschen einlullender!
Wer gut englisch kann, sollte auf jeden Fall switchen.


----------



## McDrake (30. November 2004)

Die Synchro fand ich sehr gut bis Barney kam. Oh mein Gott!
Hab dann gelesen, dass man auf englisch umstellen kann bei Steam und hab das auch prompt gemacht. Aber da Barney nicht mehr auftauchte, hab ich wieder zurück gestellt..
Ok, der Typ kommt nochmals, aber der Rest ist ganz gut.


----------



## Atropa (30. November 2004)

Marscel am 25.11.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem ist die Synchronisation doch sehr gut gelungen.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## King2500 (30. November 2004)

kleiner tipp: ihr könnt auf englisch spielen mit deutschen untertiteln. dazu müsst ihr im sound/audio-options menü einfach die "Closed Cpations" auf "Sub-Titles Only" stellen. dann müsst ihr noch in die console eingeben: cc_lang german

und schon habt ihr in der englischen version deutsche untertitel


----------



## maxx2003 (1. Dezember 2004)

[x] ...kenne ich nicht.
Hab nicht die deutsche Version gekauft.
Die deutsche Sprache klingt immer so abgedroschen.   
Kaufe mir daher nur EN/US Versionen (meist Import)


----------



## matt2000deluxe (6. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab HL² zuerst auf Englisch durchgezockt, dannach wollte ich nochmal auf Deutsch spielen.... Und ehrlichgesagt kam mir das Kotzen schon als der G-Man angefangen hat zu labern... und dann noch der schwule Barney... ohje ohje...  

Ganz klar:
Wer gut Englisch kann sollte auf jedenfall die englische Sprachausgabe nutzen, eventuell vielleicht noch die deutschen Untertitel. Aber die deutsche Syncro geht mal garnicht....


----------



## Volcom (14. Dezember 2004)

ich finde die deutsche eigentlich recht gut , jedenfalls besser als in den ganzen andern spielen . es hört sich meiner meinung nach glaubwürdiger an aber mansolltemal für ein spiel einfache 0815 stimmen nehmen und nich immer sone bessonderen ch glaub dann würde es echt geil werden


----------



## JackMueller (14. Dezember 2004)

Wer mir richtig gut bzw. am besten gefällt, ist die Stimme von Alyx Vater. Wer den Mann mal life reden hören will, muss sich Boxen auf Eurosport (meistens Dienstag Abend) ansehen. Dort ist der nämlich Kommentator.

Macht schon nen Unterschied ob man nen Profi oder nen Amateur anheuert...


----------



## Bernie3 (22. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich weiss nicht, warum so viele passt perfekt gewählt haben. ehrlich nicht, erklärt es mir bitte, gebt mir EINEN grund, warum die deutsche version perfekt passen sollte!
ich komme aus der schweiz, einem land, in welchem die kinofilme in originalsprache mit unteritel in die kinos kommen (die schweiz ist  viersprachig). deutsche und französische in der regel. 
GLAUT mir, die originalsprache ist IMMER die bessere, egal ob animationsfilm, (spielfilm sowiso), oder computerspiel. ich kann nicht verstehen, warum jemand die deutsche version auch nur annähernd gut finden kann. ich habe das spiel selber im original zurchgespielt, dann habe ich steam auf deutsch umgeschlalten und einmal diese fassung getestet! ich bekam regelmässig schweissausbrüche, weil ich mich für diese sprachausgabe GESCHÄMT habe! als schweizer! das war unterstes pronofilmniveau! wenn ich nicht das original gehört hätte, würde ich meinen, barney und diese passanten währen frauen, welche sich wie schwuchteln arikulieren würden! auf alex komme ich erst gar nicht zu sprechen! 
also: versaut euch nicht dieses erstklassige spiel durch diese LACHHAFTE synchronisation.

punkt.

ps: bin auf reaktionen gespannt.


----------



## csad2775 (22. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



bei mir funktioniert sie gar nicht. erst hab ich half life 2 auf englisch durchgespielt, und dann wollte ich mir mal die deutsche syncro geben. hab also steam umgestellt und hl2 gestartet. das nette war es kam nichts der normale sound war da, auch die untertitel nur die sprache muss irgendwo untergegangen sein*g*


----------



## macmac-1 (23. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



 was habt ihr gegen hl 2 in Deutsch
ist doch voll ok


----------



## Bernie3 (23. Dezember 2004)

macmac-1 am 23.12.2004 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiel erst einmal die engische version duch mal sehen, was du dann dazu sagst...


----------



## Maexle (27. Dezember 2004)

macmac-1 am 23.12.2004 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die deutsche Sprache ist ja auch OK... 
leider funzt das mit dem Englischen bei mir nicht, ich stelle Steam auf Englisch, dann hab ich auch ein englisches Menü in HL² aber die Sprachausgabe ist immernoch auf Deutsch... 
muss ich noch irgendwas umstellen ???


----------



## Crusher99 (27. Dezember 2004)

macmac-1 am 23.12.2004 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee nee, die Stimme von Barney hat bei mir sofort zu Brechreiz geführt, absolut gay der Junge, da habe ich das Game lieber auf Englisch durchgezockt. Aber ich werde es mir nochmal in deutsch antun, schau´mer mal...


----------



## Maexle (27. Dezember 2004)

Maexle am 27.12.2004 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> macmac-1 am 23.12.2004 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"PUSH"
kommt schon... irgendjemand kann mir doch bestimmt weiterhelfen   
Wie bereits geschrieben, ich habe Steam umgestellt, Steam neu gestartet und sogar den Rechner mal neu gestartet... aber "NUR" die Menüs sind bei mir in englisch und die Sprachausgabe ist weiterhin auf deutsch!!!
Ich besitze die gekaufte, deutsche HL² DVD
Please help me


----------



## Ganymed17 (31. Dezember 2004)

Die Sprachausgabe ist doch absolute Oberhammer am Spiel. Die Stimmen passten alle prima zu den CHARAKTEREN (an die Doom3-immer-noch-besser-finder)


----------



## TekOne (10. Januar 2005)

abgesehen davon, daß die Sprecher samt und sonders nach tschechischem Import klingen, hört sich die G-Man-Stimme wie ein billiger Mr.-Smith-Abklatsch an.

edit: hab jetzt mal auf englisch umgestellt (musste seltsamerweise nichts runterladen  )
klingt extrem viel dicker. Praise Steam


----------



## SirManifesticus (19. Januar 2005)

Immer diese Pauschalisierungen. Barneys deutsche Stimme ist komisch, völlig klar sie klingt schwul.
Wie klingt denn schwul? 
Wer sowas schreibt, der hat eh keine Ahnung und springt auf den Vorurteilszug mit auf, der Schwule anhand von irgendwelchen "Tucken", die sich meist völlig übertrieben geben, in eine Schublade steckt und nebenbei vergisst, dass man die meisten Schwule gar nicht von Heteros unterscheiden kann, wenn sie nicht gerade übereinander herfallen.


----------



## Munky (8. Februar 2005)

Marscel am 25.11.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> _Gordon_: Sagt kein Wort.
> _Alyx_: Klingt ein wenig nicht-deutsch und betont komisch.
> _Alyx' Vater_: Wird sehr ordentlich vertont mit seiner grunzigen Stimme.
> _Dr Breen_: Hat die wohl beste Synchronisation abbekommen, exzellent!
> ...



Nö.

Alyx klingt wirklich schlimm (die Dame ist scheinbar tatsächlich keine Deutsche) in meinen Ohren, obwohl ich die Sprecherin von irgendwoher kenne...allerdings spricht sie nicht natürlich genug - die Dame hat keine schauspielerische Erfahrung (welche für diesen Job notwendig ist)

Eli´s Stimme kommt von dem Kerl der diese Verkaufssendungen früher im TV synchronisiert hat und scheint auch kein dt. Sprecher zu sein (die manchmal abgehackten oder in eins übergehenden Worte sprechen dafür). Außerdem spricht er ebenfalls zu gekünstelt.

Breen´s Stimme paßt nicht so ganz zum Alter der Person.

Der G-Man...oh Gott, totaler Schrott. Im Englischen geht´s so grade, da er der engl. Wortklang ein Auseinanderziehen der Silben begünstigt (dt. Sprache ist abgehackter). Die Stimme an sich ist aber OK - im Englischen klingt sie aber noch besser.

Alles in allem eher unterer Durchschnitt. Für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Freestyler-AT-PC (13. Februar 2005)

Stimme mit euch ziemlich überein, aber bei Alyx...
Finde, sie ist die am besten gesprochene Person, da sie sehr neutral spricht (und sexy  ) .
Seas Free


----------



## Dontales (21. Februar 2005)

maxx2003 am 01.12.2004 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] ...kenne ich nicht.
> Hab nicht die deutsche Version gekauft.
> Die deutsche Sprache klingt immer so abgedroschen.
> Kaufe mir daher nur EN/US Versionen (meist Import)



kannste ja auch die englische kaufen oder die deutsche is ja egal da man das im steam menue umstellen kann
da lohnt sich der import gar net


----------



## Dontales (21. Februar 2005)

aso ich sag mal die deutsche siinchro is geil und die englische ist einfach geiler wer deutsch scheisse find soll mal hl2 in den anderen sprachem mal zoggn(gehen die ueberhaupt aso zum beispiel hl2 auf russisch oder chinesisch macht doch mal das dan wisst ihr ja wie gut die deutsche ist)
das heisst net das die englische schlecht ist es ist einfach so das englische ist besser aber das deutsche ist auch gut


----------



## rbMANIAC (11. März 2005)

Naja Das spiel wurde eher mittelprächtig synchronisiert.
Dieses amerikanische Gooooooooooooodoooooooonnnnnnnnnn ging mir  so dermaßen auf die Nüsse....
Außerdem finde ich, dass es deutsche Synchronsprecher nie oder nur sehr selten schaffen die gleiche Atmospähre (z.B. bei der Betonung)  aufzubringen, wie es die Originalsprecher tun.
Oft entsteht auch unfreiwillige Komik.

Aber ich bin ja als Fan englischer Sprachausgabe eh kummer gewohnt (Erinnert sich jemand noch an Starlancer ).

Ob Film oder Spiel, wenn man zuerst die englische Version genießen konnte, findet man die deutsche Übersetzung oftmals schlecht.

Btw... die deutsche Übersetzung von Stargate Atlantis ist so zum koooo......  *ach ich hör nun auf*


----------



## flashi (19. April 2005)

ich find die Sprachausgabe eigentlich nicht schlecht.Man bekommt alles mit, was man mitbekommen muss!


----------



## Milkshaker (27. Mai 2005)

Also ich fand die Sprachausgabe erst richtig schlecht, dann aber hab ich aber nochmal Farcry angezockt....


----------



## naturian (16. Juni 2005)

rbMANIAC am 11.03.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Das spiel wurde eher mittelprächtig synchronisiert.
> Dieses amerikanische Gooooooooooooodoooooooonnnnnnnnnn ging mir  so dermaßen auf die Nüsse....
> Außerdem finde ich, dass es deutsche Synchronsprecher nie oder nur sehr selten schaffen die gleiche Atmospähre (z.B. bei der Betonung)  aufzubringen, wie es die Originalsprecher tun.
> Oft entsteht auch unfreiwillige Komik.
> ...



Siehe Splinter Cell


----------



## Bart1983 (15. August 2005)

Habe zuerst  auf "deutsch" gezockt, als ich dann aber den G-Man und Barney gehört habe, wechselte ich pronto zu "englisch".

Barney klingt grottenschlecht und irgendwie schwul (eher wie Guido Westerwelle als ein Soldat). 
Der G-man klingt zwar nicht schwul, hat aber einen derben Sprachfehler. 
Er klingt abgehakt, spricht übertrieben langsam
  und er hat Probleme mit dem "S". Klingt einfach unnatürlich und  nervig.

Alyx hat so einen komischen Akzent / Dialekt. (mehr als ob eine Ami-tussy versucht hat deutsch zu sprechen).
Ich sage nur "Gooodddooonnnn"  

Naja immerhin sprechen die Charaktere nicht sächsig (siehe Starlancer :lol: ) oder "russisch-deutsch" mit einem rollendem "R". :x


----------



## LeSolaire (8. September 2005)

die spachausgabe gefällt mir : bis auf alix die spricht wie die frau an der wurst-theke ! xD


----------



## Doomdevil (8. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich finde die Stimmen/Sound/Vertonung im großen und ganzen super! (Außer der G-Man...der klingt wie wenn er einen an der Waffel hat...sorry) *gg*

LG


----------



## RonnyRoadtest (8. Oktober 2005)

Milkshaker am 27.05.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fand die Sprachausgabe erst richtig schlecht, dann aber hab ich aber nochmal Farcry angezockt....




Ein wahres Wort. Die Stimme von Jack Carver klingt doch etwas sehr aufgesetzt und "Pseudoheldenhaft". Valerie ist einigermassen passend und Doyle perfekt. 

Die Half Life² Synchro ist eigentlich ganz ok bis auf die schon angedeuteten Mängel.


----------



## Madsteve (29. Dezember 2005)

SYSTEM am 25.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also die deutsche Sprachausgabe von Half Life 2 ist eine der beschissensten die ich je in einem Spiel gesehen (gehört) habe!!!!
Habe sowohl am PC als auch auf der Xbox SOFORT auf englisch umgestellt sonst hätte ich das Spiel NIE und NIMMER durchgespielt!!! Bei dieser deutschen Sprachausgabe kommt einem ja das KOTZEN !!!!

So ein gutes Spiel durch so eine schlechte deutsche Sprachausgabe zu verschandeln ist ja wohl eine Frechheit sondergleichen!!!!!!

Madsteve


----------



## NostromO242 (4. Februar 2006)

TekkenTec am 25.11.2004 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den G-Man auch ziemlich komisch. Wobei ich mich nicht genau zwischen lustig-komisch und seltsam-komisch entscheiden kann


  
also für mich ist Barneys Sprach-Option absolut misslungen...falsche betonung und falsche wortwahl....der g-man...naja...geht so....alys sieht einfach nur besser aus,als sie spricht (gibbets eigentlich nen nude-patch  )?
die combines sind für mich noch die einzigen,die etwas angepasst sich äussern
über Geschmack lässt sich streiten,aber meiner Meinung nach is die deutsche Synchro eher in nem billigen Porno-Synchro-Studio entstanden,als von einer Firma,die berechtigterweise Profit aus der Synchro ziehen darf
MfG NostromO


----------



## Frankeeeee (3. April 2006)

naturian am 16.06.2005 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> rbMANIAC am 11.03.2005 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--> Call of Duty + Addon

wobei ich es bei Splinter Cell(hab derweil nur teil 1 gespielt) nicht so schlimm fand


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2006)

Also insgesamt fand ich die deutsche Sprachausgabe bei Half Life 2 doch ganz ordentlich. Allerdings bei Barneys Stimme hatten sie wirklich ziemlich daneben gegriffen. Die klang wirklich sehr eigenartig und hat mich manchmal wirklich zum lachen gebracht. Ansonsten aber wie gesagt, war es ganz ok.


----------

